# Pricing? What do you pay?



## mjay (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm a Ben Moore man for interiors, buy a lot of off-whites for rental properties.
Normally I pay about $60ish for 5 gallons Super Hide Eggshell of Navajo White/China White. Have an account at the local True Value and their price has jumped to $80. 
I was wondering what other painters pay for this product.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm a Ben Moore user myself, but sorry, I never use the Super Hide line. :no:


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

dang man...$80 per 5 gallon is cheap as hell

I can barely run promar 200 for that price...

Not much BM for me, so I can't help you there, sorry

I guess if I told you that I typically use paint that is $34/gallon for interiors, you'd call me crazy or realize I'm doing high end jobs


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

*Super Hide Fivers*

The price retails for just under a hundred out here
80 bucks would be a good contractor price
I think they wholesale around 50, so 60 bucks is/was a steal

I don't use it often either, but for a cheap paint it's pretty good


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

$120 - 160 a 5 interior product, primer runs $70 - 100 @ SW or Frazee.
Hi volume guys get a better deal, of course.
r


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Superhide? Which is BM's low line here in Chicago I can get white and standards for 45 a five! (has to be in the five) wouldn't use it for anything but new construction but I don't do that type of work. Now Super spec mid line I can get for 80 in a five for flat a little more for eggshell.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I use a lot of BM and try not to go below super-spec which runs me around $18/ gal. 

Exterior moreglo soft gloss is $31/gal. If I want cheap prices I go to Duron.


----------



## mjay (Oct 19, 2007)

thanks for the useful replies, interesting what we pay in different regions.


----------

